# Weedeater BV 165



## mjmarket (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Guys; I need to know how to adj. the carb on this thing .I t runs but won't go fast. I put fresh gas and oil. ???


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Open both needles 1 1/2 turn from fully closed. That should get you started. If it bogs when applying throttle quickly, open the low end 1/8 turn and try again. Once low end is adjusted run at high speed and open needle till the sound changes (like it's misfring), then close back up slooooowly until it runs smooth. Always adjust the carb with the proper string in the head.


----------



## mjmarket (Nov 14, 2005)

I tryed and no good still won't start


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You have to give us more information on what is and isn't happening when you try and start it. Also, what have to checked (spark, compression, etc.) already. Just saying to won't start gives nothing to base suggestions on.

Just "not running fast" leads me tro believe it is a fueling problem. If adjusting the needles didn't help then the carb may need to be taken apart and cleaned.


----------



## David Troutman (Dec 11, 2005)

I am new to the group here, but did pick up a freebie WeedEater BV1650 blower/vacumn. A note on the handle said "No Compression". I tested it cold with a guage and it read 73PSI. A small engine repair manual I have said for a two-cycle that should be okay. I did pull the cylinder off and the rings appear to be good. I will be starting to put this unit back together. In taking this apart, I do not recall having/seeing a reed valve between the carb. and the crankcase. Should this unit have a reed valve? Thanks!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You need at least 90 psi for it to start and run. It does not use a reed as the carb is attached to the cylinder and not the crankcase.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah when the tag said "no compression" won't actually mean none, 73 is extremely low, 90 is about the lowest it can be, even then it'll be hard to start. that repair manual is wrong on the compression. i would check the bore for any scaring, if it has any i would just let it be.


----------

